# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  DM Text To Rtf

## BenJones

This is a small program that can bulk convert text files to ritch text format files. 
Options include selected a font, font size and font color.

Hope you find it usfull.

Screen Shot

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've moved this to the utility bank as it seems a better fit there.

Good job!

----------

